# My Virtual Haunted House Game



## LadyOfTheNight (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi! just now saw this folder.. so thought I would list my site here too.. it's http://www.angelfire.com/scary2/hauntweb ... halloween related, and contains a virtual haunted house I made... thanks for viewing!


----------



## Jack-o-Maro (Oct 8, 2005)

It's impressive 
I like that voice and yell at the beginning


----------



## LadyOfTheNight (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you Jack-o! I know it could be better... but I'm not that good with HTML.. yet  but thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi LadyOfTheNight, I really liked your virtual haunted house, the photos you used are very atmospheric, did you take them yourself?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Love all of the old photos. Tthey're awesome. Good job.


----------



## LadyOfTheNight (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, unfortunately I can't take credit for all the photos in general, as in them being taken. 90% of the photos were fairly modern, but I made them look older... the biggest part of that was putting them into black and white rather than color. Lots of the photos came from people I know, old houses, paranormal research... things like that. Some of the "ghosts/ghouls" in the "you're dead" rooms, were just graphics online.. color gif's.. that i transformed into b&w jpegs... spent a lot of time on the photos though that is for sure lol.. not to mention thinking of a storyline.. but, I'm glad you guys liked it.. that's why I did it


----------



## Evilness (Oct 24, 2005)

That is a great haunted house! Great story, great options.


----------



## Kristin (Jul 8, 2005)

Oooh, that's nice! Thanks for the fun.


----------



## LadyOfTheNight (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Kristin... I'm glad u liked it


----------

